# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Музыка Бориса Улыбышева (Нетрадиционная

## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Лев

*Борис Улыбышев*,
 Браво, Борис!!!

----------


## Annon

Борис, спасибо!
Получил удовольствие :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## мусяня

*Борис Улыбышев*,
Темку почистила,принимай отзывы! :Aga: 

Молодец!Клёво!!! :Ok:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Спасибо за теплые отзывы!

----------


## КП

Очень понравилось.Даже не столько оригинальная техника игры,а то что самую настоящую хорошую *МУЗЫКУ* послушал!!!! :Ok: 
Очень музыкальное исполнение не смотря на авантажное звукоизвлечение.

Взял гитару как ты,положил,попробовал.....да уж..... :Tu: 
Интересно,а ты с самого начала именно так играть на гитаре учился,или все же изначально более традиционной техникой овладел?:eek:
 Это я к тому,что когда попробовал с такого "бока" к гитаре подойти,то все "аппликатурное мышление" на изнанку сразу вывернулось.
 И еще вопрос-ты строй все время меняешь?

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Спасибо! Играю так с самого детства,по другому никогда не играл! Все началось с того,что в начале 80-х очень хотелось играть рок музыку,а возможностей таких не было! Музыку было достать трудно,аппаратуру тоже))Да и плюс ко всему в стране еще был "железный занавес". И я положил гитару на колени и начал бить по гитаре карандашом,заменяя тем самым гитару и ударные. Потом захотелось более серьезной музыки и я перешел на игру перебором.Ну а гитара так и прижилась на коленях)))
Строй гитары мой,он один. Их было несколько,но потом остановился именно на этом,самом подходящем)
Вот так я играл в детстве)))

----------


## Mazaykina

*Борис Улыбышев*,
Борис, я очень рада, что ты появился у нас! С полгода назад дали ссылку на ютуб с твоим исполнением, многим друзьям показывала. А теперь ты с нами, ЗДОРВО!!! Кроме того, что у тебя необычная манера исполнения, что уже привлекает, но главное- у тебя композиторский талант, мне очень понравилась музыка. Когда слушала первые две композиции поймала себя на мысли- вот бы классную акустическую гитару парню... (нууу. это не касается последней :biggrin: )

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Благодарю, Марина!! Очень приятно получить такой отзыв! :smile: , Я признаться честно, никогда раньше на форумах не общался, но теперь понимаю, что многое терял - здесь очень интересно. 
А на счет гитары, да, подумываю о другой - для музыканта хороший инструмент, который бы порлностью его устраивал наверное самый важный и "больной" вопрос.

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Музыка,исполнение Борис Улыбышев

----------


## Anna Russia

> По умолчанию Борис Улыбышев Вальс уходящего лета
> BORKED
> Музыка,исполнение Борис Улыбышев


:smile:  Спасибо огромное за музыку! Впервые такое вижу - очень впечатляет!!! 
Звучит красиво и мелодично, и чисто (что у меня даже в обычной постановке не всегда выходит :rolleyes:)

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Благодарю! Очень рад,что Вам понравилась музыка!:smile:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Концерт 27 марта 2010 г. В ДК Ростсельмаш

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Лев

> Свободная фантазия


Великолепно! :Ok:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

> Великолепно!


Спасибо! :smile:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Музыка,исполнение Борис Улыбышев

----------


## Лев

> Пасмурный день


Хорошо передал настроение :Ok:  С хорошей гитарой тебя!

----------


## Валерьевна

Привет, Борис! 
Прекрасные композиции!!!  :Ok:  :Aga: 
Слушала с большим удовольствием!!! 
А владеете инструментом, кроме того, что нетрадиционно, ещё и  виртуозно!!! Здорово!!!! :flower: 
Самое интересное, первый раз услышала музыку, и сразу в голове зазвучало стихотворение. 
Очень хорошо прописаны чувства и мысли в мелодии «Пасмурный день», поэтому слушая, я уже знала, о чём напишу. 
Слушала, записывала ассоциации, а потом их зарифмовала.
Надеюсь, правильно поймала образ чувств, который озвучен композитором, то есть Вами.  :Oj:  
 Буду рада, если это так.  Вот то, что получилось.

"Пасмурный день"
Плач грёз,
Всё всерьёз.   
Лето летит паутинкой.
Лист, взмыв ветер унёс.
С клёнов смахнув слезинку.
Бродим вместе.
Память где-то 
Ищет лета  храм.                                      
Дождь-кудесник нам гадает,
Каплей по рукам.
Мыслей стая улетает….

Где ты, 
Солнца свет?
Подаришь ли надежду?
Чей осень смыла след?
Вернется ль он как прежде.
Бродим вместе.
Память где-то 
Ищет лета  храм.                                      
Дождь-кудесник нам гадает,
Каплей по рукам.
Снова печаль….

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

> Хорошо передал настроение С хорошей гитарой тебя!


Спасибо:smile: Я эту гитару, как взял в руки, так сразу и понял - мое! Правда потом все же долго привыкал к ней.

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

> Привет, Борис! 
> Прекрасные композиции!!! 
> Слушала с большим удовольствием!!! 
> А владеете инструментом, кроме того, что нетрадиционно, ещё и  виртуозно!!! Здорово!!!!
> Самое интересное, первый раз услышала музыку, и сразу в голове зазвучало стихотворение. 
> Очень хорошо прописаны чувства и мысли в мелодии «Пасмурный день», поэтому слушая, я уже знала, о чём напишу. 
> Слушала, записывала ассоциации, а потом их зарифмовала.
> Надеюсь, правильно поймала образ чувств, который озвучен композитором, то есть Вами.  
>  Буду рада, если это так.  Вот то, что получилось.
> ...


Благодарю! Для меня это стихотворение - настоящий сюрприз:smile: Очень понравилось! Так тонко передано осенние настроение и такие красивые образы:smile: У Вас получился очень душевный стих!  Спасибо Вам!:smile:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Очень понравилось!


Я рада!!!  :Aga: 
Вам спасибо за Вашу музыку и вдохновение!!! :flower: 
Молодцы мы!!!  :Ok: 
Практически песня!!!  :Vah: 
_Как петух с кукушкой, хвалим друг друга_:biggrin:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Музыка,исполнение Борис Улыбышев

----------


## Лев

> Борис Улыбышев Колокольчики


Великолепно! Браво! :Ok:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Спасибо! Очень рад,что Вам понравилась музыка!

----------


## Валерьевна

*Борис, 
Чудесные колокольчики!!! 
Зазвенели, немного грустно, тревожно, но всё же!!!
Радуют!!!!!
СПАСИБО, Автору и Исполнителю!!!
*

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Благодарю Анжелика!:smile: Колокольчики в самом деле получились немного грустные, но такое уж у меня было настроение)) РАд, что понравилось!

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Первый клип,сделанный на одну из моих ранних мелодий)))

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Лев

Неплохо! :Ok:  А корова это кто? :Derisive:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

> Неплохо! А корова это кто?


Спасибо!))) Корова на траве-это моя группа:)

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Запись с репетиции

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Музыка,исполнение - Борис Улыбышев

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Фрагмент концерта в Шахтах

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Лев

> Ручей времени


*В лучших традициях музыки Баха и его современников! Ковбой - сильная и серьёзная композиция, но... не соответствует названию.*

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Спасибо огромное! Я очень люблю Баха,правда я думаю,что еще до него не дорос:)

----------


## Лев

> Я очень люблю Баха,правда я думаю,что еще до него не дорос:)


Каждый должен быть самим собой :Smile3:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Музыка,исполнение Борис Улыбышев

----------


## Лев

Какие мелизмы! Улёт! :Yes4:  Это про бабочек...
Убаюкал - это про колыбельную :Smile3:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Спасибо Лев!
Полет бабочки-это про бабочку однодневку,которая летала весь день и радовалась жизни!
Ну а к вечеру она умерла...                                                                                  Колыбельная-это успокаивающая)))

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Валерьевна

*Борис!!! С Праздником!!!**
Спасибо за прекрасную музыку!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1423715.gif[/IMG]

_А это маленький подарок на твою музыку..._
*«Осенний день»* 



Музыка Бориса Улыбышева «Пасмурный день» 
Фотографии из раздела «Изобразительное искусство и фотография», тема «Новое увлечение – фотография» сделаны нашими форумчанами – 
Оли (Skadi), Паши (PAN), Татьяны Меньшиковой, Аллы и Александр, Татьяны Л, 
Laurita, Poletka, ну и мои «шедевры»

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Спасибо огромное Анжелика! Мне очень приятно получить такой подарок! Тронут клипом и стихами  до глубины души, все очень гармонично и красиво! Фотографии тоже очень хороши - поймано осеннее настроение! В общем получил заряд радости)) Спасибо!

----------


## Валерьевна

> Полет бабочки


 :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> -это про бабочку однодневку,которая летала весь день и радовалась жизни!
> Ну а к вечеру она умерла...


Созвучно...
Иосиф Бродский   (из раннего)
«БАБОЧКА»
Сказать, что ты мертва?
Но ты жива лишь сутки.
Как много грусти в шутке
Творца! едва
могу произнести
«жила» - единство даты
рожденья и когда ты
в моей горсти
рассыпалась, меня
смущает вычесть
одно из двух количеств
в пределах дня.
...

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Как относительно все в мире: кому-то жизнь бабочки это лишь какие-то сутки, а для самой бабочки это целая вечность. Вот так же и мы живем, а для вселенной наша жизнь - лишь миг. Хотя есть теории, что и сама вселенная существует очень краткое мгновенье... В общем все относительно!

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Хочу сообщить приятную новость: на канале “Культура” выйдет передача “Письма из провинции” посвященная Новочеркасску. Творческая группа в составе редактора Андрея Совлачкова, режиссера-постановщика Дмитрия Желковского, видеоинженера Сергея Абрамова, оператора Александра Волкова находилась у нас с двадцать восьмого февраля по седьмое марта. В передаче пойдет речь об истории города, казачестве, о донском поэте Николае Туроверове. Увидеть программу можно будет 8 апреля 2011 года.

Андрей Совлачков о фильме: 
- Новочеркасск – столица донского казачества, в первые годы Гражданской войны центр независимой Донской области во главе с атаманом Калединым. Вскоре после октябрьского переворота Алексей Каледин обратился к казакам с призывом защитить родную землю от большевиков, но Дон не услышал его призыв – казаки слишком устали от Первой мировой. Вместо них на защиту Новочеркасска поднялись юноши. Легендарный партизанский отряд есаула Василия Чернецова состоял сплошь из юнкеров, гимназистов, кадетов. В этом отряде воевал и Николай Туроверов - в будущем крупнейший поэт русского зарубежья. «Казачий Есенин», «последний выразитель духа казачества» - так называют Туроверова сегодня. 
В программе принимают участие: историк Михаил Астапенко; потомственный казак, участник событий 1945 года в городе Лиенц Василий Пивоваров; полковой священник Андрей Немыкин; председатель фонда «Новочеркасская трагедия» Валентина Водяницкая; художница Татьяна Давыдова; музыкант Борис Улыбышев. 

От себя добавлю, что в программе будет звучать моя музыка а так же я буду иногда играть в кадре)) Меня снимали в ДК микрорайона Октябрьский, его директор Галина Бойко  предоставила  для съемок зал, за что ей большая благодарность:) 

Огромное спасибо съемочной группе: было невероятно приятно пообщаться, а что касается съемок, то даже не ожидал, что смогу так легко записаться! И вообще радостно, что есть такая передача, как “Письма из провинции”, в которой идет речь о маленьких городах России, об их культуре и людях, что в них живут. Съемочная группа бывает во многих уголках нашей страны, недавно ребята вернулись с Сахалина. Хочу пожелать им всего наилучшего, удачи, творческих успехов и новых интересных командировок !)))

На фото:Дмитрий Желковский,Галина  Бойко, Андрей Совлачков, Сергей Абрамов, Александр Волков, Борис Улыбышев

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Музыка,исполнение Борис Улыбышев

Глухо срываются капли. Тихо уходят люди.
Осень – привычнее смерти, а значит и красивей.
Память оставит обрывки, в этом ее милосердье.
Только морщинки – как шрамы. Но это неважно уже.

Ты навсегда остался в осени энного года.
Ты коротаешь время - смотришь прошедшие сны.
Это совсем не скучно, если конечно привыкнуть.
Здесь ничего не изменишь и не вернешь никого.

Люди куда-то уходят. Это закономерность
Кто-то найдет свое счастье. Глупое счастье на миг.
Все рассчитает умный. - Жизнь – для него уравненье
Всех уровняет ящик. Такая у ящика роль.

Ты вне игры и пространства, будто застыл в янтаре,
В осени энного века, вечной как время и Бог.
Все здесь по-прежнему – сладко пахнет гнилая листва,
Так празднуй же осень как свадьбу, или может быть смерть.
Нет веселее собранья - гости не сдвинутся с места
…Красные пятна повсюду, - просто пролили вино.
Я жалкий призрак из «завтра», ты меня не увидишь,
Лишь улыбнешься, незряче будешь смотреть на людей.
Дамы с гримасой кокетства и господа – все застыло
Даже огонь, даже ветер - вне времени, жизни и слов…
Я закрываю двери в то измеренье кошмара.
Там я чужая, незваный или неузнанный гость.

…Я собираю письма, те, где не пишут про осень
Я собираю солнце по лучикам, прячу в подол.
Только оно не поможет, осень неизлечима.
А может, неизгладима - желтое царство теней.
__________________________________________
Все мы куда-то уходим, спешим, собираем вещи –
Одни в прекрасное «завтра», другие в плохое «вчера»
А третьи уходят в осень, в энную осень навечно
И это страшнее всего.

Стихи написала моя жена Пшеницына Юлиана

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Концерт 12 апреля 2011 года. Город Новочеркасск. 
Музыка - Борис Улыбышев

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Передача “Письма из провинции”, посвященная Новочеркасску. На мой взгляд, фильм получился очень сильным. Новочеркасск город с непростой историей, на его долю выпало немало испытаний. Хотя речь идет не только о городе, но и о судьбах донского казачества в двадцатом веке. Красная нить через весь фильм, это стихи донского поэта Николая Туроверова, после революции эмигрировавшего во Францию. Он так никогда не смог примириться с потерей Родины, но, вернуться в Россию, ему было не суждено..
В передаче прозвучали несколько моих композиций :Smile3:

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Валерьевна

Борис,
Ностальгия - волшебная!!!
Очень красивая, нежная...
Слушать и слушать и слушать...

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Спасибо Анжелика! Пусть ностальгия будет светлой! :)

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Аннабель

Прекрасное исполнение. Спасибо.

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

> Прекрасное исполнение. Спасибо.


Благодарю! Рад, что Вам понравилась музыка!:)

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

Борис, вы явно не музыкант-любитель, где вы учились? а  почему такое положение инструмента как на гуслях) просто я сама тоже музыкант - народник, поэтому любопытствую))

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

> Борис, вы явно не музыкант-любитель, где вы учились? а  почему такое положение инструмента как на гуслях) просто я сама тоже музыкант - народник, поэтому любопытствую))


Спасибо за комментарий, Светлана! Я так играю с детства, ни где такому способу не обучался:) Все на интуитивном уровне, и музыка и стиль. ))) Все придумал сам,  строй гитары у меня тоже свой (нестандартный).

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

> Спасибо за комментарий, Светлана! Я так играю с детства, ни где такому способу не обучался:) Все на интуитивном уровне, и музыка и стиль. ))) Все придумал сам,  строй гитары у меня тоже свой (нестандартный).


Борис, так вы самородок?!!  Слушайте, это уникальное явление, чтоб так положить гитару,  да еще чего -то
  на ней сыграть?! И не просто сыграть, а исполнить!

----------


## Борис Улыбышев

Спасибо, Светлана! Очень рад, что вам понравилась музыка и способ игры!!! Я всегда стараюсь играть и сочинять от души поэтому мне вдвойне приятно, когда это находит отклик!

----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Борис Улыбышев



----------


## Aniva

Простите, а как послушать?

----------

